# Valet/detailing company..is now a good time?



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello guys..

My current job is really getting me down at the moment. I'm more than ready for a change. 

I have always wanted to have my own business since I started work, but never had the nerve to do anything. I'm in a fairly good position to start a business relatively no over-heads..and in need of a change! I love valeting cars for myself and mates etc..

Would now be a good time to turn it into a business? 

Is there enough work out there? 

I'd be happy doing a quick wax-'n'-wash upto a thorough valet (I wouldn't quite call myself a detailer yet) 

So yeah..can anyone see it working? 

Thanks for any feed-back,

Joe


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

i would say not mate, as even the once popular £5 hand washes that used to have a queue all day long have taken a hit around here of late. alot of that is due to the weather but the guy who runs my local one lives next door to me and he says he's struggling big time and his business is the biggest in the area.....


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I would say no too. Usually the one near us is full with people waiting, recently it's been dead when I've passed. Think everyone is trying to save money at the moment and unless you're loaded, this sort of this is one of the first to go.


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

It can be done, I'm sure, but I would think very very carefully about it and go into it with your eyes open.

There is so much downward pressure on the value given to valeting now it's unreal, and it's only going to get worse. You can't pass an ex petrol station without seeing a £5 hand wash operation. If a petrol station doesn't have an automated wash (invariably with a 99p special offer on) it'll have a jetwash available. Then there's the supermarket crew with their trolley of pre-muddied water. Kids and students doing it in the summer to earn a bit of extra cash undercutting you, DW members doing it for friends and family. Barriers to entry are virtually non existent - anyone with a bucket, sponge and a hoover can call themselves a valeter. Every new car washing business that starts up in an area is yet more supply without any extra demand. That pushes prices one way only. When you see £5 hand washes with special offers on you know there's a pricing issue.

Faced with that, most of the population would need a really good reason to pay extra for the services of a mobile valet. I'm not saying they won't, but you've got to ask yourself what is it that you offer that'll encourage them to use you.

Persuading mates to let you loose on their cars is easy - they know you. Members of the public won't know you from Adam, so a much harder proposition to convince them, especially when you're starting out and with no reputation.

Likewise, valeting cars for mates and family members is one thing. You can take your time, have a chat, enjoy it. To do it commercially, with a constant eye on time constraints, weather, costs, etc is a whole different ball game.

Similarly, when you look after the car regularly for people who look after their car it's easy. A different matter doing if for people splashing out on an annual wash, with a car so filthy it's an eyesore. Trying to remove pigeon mess after 6 months of being baked on isn't fun.

Intrigued by just what it would be like as a commercial venture, a while ago I spent a few days helping out at a hand car wash when I had some quiet time. It was an eye opener, and nothing I experienced there would make me want to rely on valeting as my main income. Very very hard work for potentially little reward.

The numbers didn't add up either. Given their income, they couldn't have been making £50 a week after deducting staff costs and chemicals, and there was still water bills, electric, rates, equipment costs etc to think about. That was a busy week for them as well, with no bad weather interruptions. The trouble for them was, they were _trying_ to offer a quality 2BM wash whilst competing on price with the slap and dash mob.

It's not impossible to run a successful mobile valeting business - plenty on here who do so. I'm not suggesting you can't make a go of it, but go in with your eyes open.

Don't try to compete on price with the bottom end of the market, you can't do it. That means you've got to work out what your USP is to convince people that the extra you charge is worth it, and why they should use you over established valeters in your area. If you can't come up with a good USP, it's not the business to be in.

Create a thorough business plan for yourself - fail to plan, plan to fail. Work out what income you need per week to sustain your current lifestyle and work out how many cars per day you need to be doing a basic wash on to match that after deducting costs - it's a lot. Study the competition in your area, how many existing valeters, what they offer and at what prices. With any luck you'll be in an area with less competition, giving you chance to be up and running before that gap is filled. Ask people in the area if they'd be interested in your services - they could be a good source of ideas if you ask the right questions.

You need to be thinking about maximising volume whilst minimising downtime. Travelling to locations is time spent working without pay. Offices are a good source of customers in one location without you having to move, so try to target them.

I hope I haven't been too negative and put you off entirely before you even start looking into it properly. But the reality is fairly harsh at the moment for anyone looking to start out, and threads like yours appear in DW at least once a week so a reality check would appear to be somewhat apposite at this point.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Some excellent advice there jagnet.


----------



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

It would be a mobile business..dunno if that makes a difference? 

Was hoping I would get contract with fleet vehicle's..wagons, taxis..etc. 

Ahhhh! 

Dunno now? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

The trouble with fleets, taxis etc is that whilst it's volume trade, they'll squeeze you hard on price. Likewise garage contracts - the place I mentioned earlier was doing full valets + AIO polish for a garage for half the normal (no AIO polish) price on cars that took twice as long thanks to the state of them, yet they felt they couldn't turn them away.

But until you ask, you don't know. Approach some and find out just what sort of price they're offering - only then can you really decide if it's financially worthwhile for you.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

those youve just listed well the taxi guys charge say £50 if someone messes up the car , but they do it themselves as they wont cough up for you to do it , fleets a tough one , hard to get in and again money is poor for a lot of work .
tough time to start up for the reasons already made


----------



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for that comment jagnet! Really helpful. 

I hope I can make something work. You think detailing guys have good business? 

Joe


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

As others have said, I wouldn't even try to compete with these £5 places as A)You will get virtually no wage as trying to fill a large quota, at only £5 a pop on your own is hard. B)There are just so many now that customers don't pick and choose, they'll just go to whichever one is nearest to them at the time. I would say mobile is a big selling point, if you advertise in such a way that the customer sees you as unique as opposed to the same as all the other tom,dick or harry with a bucket and a chamois, as being mobile is a big plus that the £5 places don't have as they are in a fixed location, I have picked up alot of work where people are busy at home/work and want a decent job doing. I would say now if people are spending more than they need to essentially get there car 'clean' you need to make yourself stand out and offer a top notch service, no splash n dash, a proper thorough service, the customers aren't stupid, they know the difference between the two and they will be happy to pay for it if they see it from you.


----------



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for that.

I would like to do £60..£80..£90 valets every day all day but will there be enough trade? That's why I thought is it worth having a like, £15 option? 

My only worry is the amount of work I'll get. I don't have to make a lot of money, I'm at home with mum an dad, my girlfriend is at uni and we should have a deposit for a house when she finishes. So I have to pay for..insurance, deisel, phone contract, products..and some money for mum and dad if I can aford it. I COULD live on £400 a month if I had to. Don't want to, be nice to get at least what I earn now (£1300 a month). 

It's an un-answerable question I guess..how much work will I get? 

I really do apreasiate all input! Just wish you were all saying there is loads of work, go for it! Haha, nothing is easy eh?

Cheers guys 

Joe


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ive had no trouble getting work on the side a couple of times, i work full time all week but a friend of mine who is a mechanic has told his customers about what magic i can work on cars and I have done their cars and theyve passed a good word on and got me more work. Bloke i got my new car off the other day couldnt believe how clean the car i offered in p/x was and said if he gets any cars in from the auction he will call me and pay whatever i want to detail them ready for sale 

Purchased one of those LED maplin lights, and contemplating a jetwash and wet vac hoover for interiors and seeing where it goes on a weekend, ive earnt between £40 - £80 so far per job. £10 a hour is what i charge, and people have always been happy to pay it at the end.


----------



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you machine polish etc? I have most stuff. All I'd need to go full time is a water tank, a wet vac and a generator. Got my landy that I will use as my van. 

I think I may have my job for another 4 weeks..then it's unknown. So if I'm doing it I need to go for it really. No one will employ me I don't think. I did well at school but as soon as I left that was it, no more education. So I have no qualifications. So my options are, start my own business..that's the ideal. Or re-train into a trade..probably become an electrician. I could always do my training along side my own business, but I'd rather just go all out on my valeting. 

Rather stressed at the moment. 


Cheers lads,

Joe


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't think £400 a month would keep you and I think you would soon get fed up with that. Also if something goes wrong on your vehicle that could be a months wage gone. Have you thought about insurance. You will need that if your working on the paying publics' cars.
If you take a yearly income of say £18k and divided that by 50 working weeks which is allowing one for Christmas and one for a holiday say you will need to take £360 a week. That's 18 £20 car washes per week so around 3-4 a day? Is that possible considering travel. I'm basing that on fully booked weeks also. Take a wash out month such as the one we've just had and you can scrap that.
I would do what someone's already said and start on weekends and get the word spreading and see how popular you become. Mark Smith did this I beleive and he gained enough word of mouth and a following to take it full time


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Joe m said:


> Or re-train into a trade..probably become an electrician. I could always do my training along side my own business, but I'd rather just go all out on my valeting.


If you get a chance to get on a training programe which leads to qaulifications to a trade, then you should grab it with both hands.
You can always do your Valets/Details on the weekends, untill you get that qualification. 
Then when qaulifications are acheived, you can decide which way to go.....electrican/plumber/carpenter etc, or choose to build on your weekend customer base you've built during your time training.


----------



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

I've got a meeting with a financial advisor and a business advisor in a couple of weeks. I am entitled to a good grant, so I'm going for it. Even if I have to use my pressure washer for cleaning drives and stuff to start with.

I'm going in!

I really do respect your lots opinions. I fully understand its going to be hard, but I have my heart set on it. 

So watch this space. 

Thanks again,

Joe


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Joe m said:


> I've got a meeting with a financial advisor and a business advisor in a couple of weeks. I am entitled to a good grant, so I'm going for it. Even if I have to use my pressure washer for cleaning drives and stuff to start with.
> 
> I'm going in!
> 
> ...


Good luck.:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck, but by no shape or foam is it going to be easy. Like most businesses your destened to fail, especially in this financial climate where spare cash is very limited and paying xyz for what they class as a car wash is crazy to them.
You can make good money but it will take time(years) like most people on here. Its very easy to look on here and see people working on supercars on a day to day basis and become disillusioned.

I found out it's all about worth of mouth, working your **** off and explaining to people the difference between you and the albanians down the road doing the 4.99 hand wash.

Hard work pays off. Best of luck too you


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Joe m said:


> It would be a mobile business..dunno if that makes a difference?
> 
> Was hoping I would get contract with fleet vehicle's..wagons, taxis..etc.
> 
> ...


Thats a tough nut to crack. I was talking to a SMART repair guy the other day who had just finished a few days at a local transport company. They have a company which comes in every Saturday to clean their fleet of trucks, basically a brush wash; six blokes, 8.30 - 4pm, all weathers for £180.

I know of one valeter who does a lot of trade washes for local dealers, charges £3 per car.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd say it aint a great plan. Why would the average guy pay X to have his car cleaned when Andrei the Romanian will do it in 10 minutes for £5 in Asda car park. Or can do it himself.
Some people do like a clean car and don't have time though.
Some people start their own business' up and it works out for them, but Im sure they'll tell you there were probably times when it wasn't working. And they were struggling with income.
You could end up not working for weeks, driving around or phoning places and getting no where.

Products,no point buying and using small amounts of expensive stuff like you would on your own car.
Insurance, in case you c_ock_ someones car up.
Advertising, relying on word of mouth? Flyers? Radio?
A van,plus insurance, fuel, tax, converting it to store your gear, to take a water tank.
Established competition, If Dave has been on your patch for years and does a decent job why should people use you instead?

All need considering.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jagnet well put some sound advice


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

My friend has just set up his own car wash venture. He got the gear and a small cabin as an office and charges £5 a wash and £25 a full valet and he is easily taking £250 per day, there is him and a mate. He doesn;t do detailing, to 99% of people a car looks clean after a good wash.


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Any update on this? Have you started up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

rich1880 said:


> My friend has just set up his own car wash venture. He got the gear and a small cabin as an office and charges £5 a wash and £25 a full valet and he is easily taking £250 per day, there is him and a mate. He doesn;t do detailing, to 99% of people a car looks clean after a good wash.


Sadly this is what the reality is at the moment. I admit there's far too many but as another said... If you do even £20 mini valet and you explain your techniques/products... Your half way there to the shabby looking chap knocking cars out every 5min for a basic basic wash/valet. But this is still a money maker. Hard port of choice 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Forget the idea of 'cheap' mobile valeting you just wont earn enough money, i started on my own around 18 months ago although have been valeting around around 10 years now, started off doing the £20-£30 valets but you will just burn yourself out and have to deal with all the 'penny pinchers' I ended up aiming for the higher end of the market, people with classic cars, 'toys' and generally people who are a bit 'ocd' and want a proper job and dont mind paying. Now i tend to do a maximum of 2 cars per day, normally 1 and i take my time and do a 'proper' job. There are people out there who will still pay good money to have there car cleaned you just need to find them and without sounding snobby avoid your average joe with his company vectra or focus and concentrate on people with expensive cars as they have the money !


----------



## Joe m (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright guys! Sorry, not been on here for agers! 

Small updates.

Machine polishing course is booked with mark from Autobrite.

All my stuff is bought.

Been to look at vans tonight, got a deposit on a caddy.

Hoodies, shirts, logo, cards etc made.

Had plenty of weekend work, so about ready to go! 


Cheers guys


----------



## floppy_dave (May 25, 2008)

Well done pall, how has your first few months trading been? A very interesting read, so thanks by default for everyone's comments as I have been looking to take a similar venture ... Difficult times as I've become used to a fairly comfortable income so a big step with a young family


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

I wouldn't leave your job for it, you'd be able to do it on the side i.e. nights and weekends but it would be silly to risk your primary income for something that's unstable especially this time of year and with lack of experience compared to what others in your area may offer.

However could be a good way to make a wee bit extra money if you do it on the side 

Good luck if you do go ahead with it.

*edited*
Didn't realise this post was 3 months old, if you did go ahead and do it then I hope business is booming!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good luck mate I started up about 6 months back just using my car on weekends and a facebook page but word of mouth is the best advertising out there.

times are hard but you can do it you need to look at the valeters in your area and offer something that they aunt. I always take my time on every car i do and i be very thorough with every stage and that's what gets the word out there for me iv now just bought a van and hoping to take it more full time in a few months.

I was talking to someone today who took they'r car to the local hand car wash thats just opened up and they were charging £5 a wash and £30 for a wash and interior valet and extra £5 for engine clean. however there was 4 guys working there and by 2 o'clock they had made £180 each 

Good luck


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Will be watching this.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

any update?


----------

